# BBQ Glove Cleaning Question



## 13spicerub (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the gloves pictured below. I'm sure many of you do as well.  The inside was apparently wet when i put them away the last time i washed them.  I took them out 2 weeks later to find some mold growing on the inside.  The outside is fine. do i throw them out?  can they be put in the dishwasher?  washing machine?  Is there an easy way to dry them once they are disinfected?


----------



## capt dan (Sep 3, 2008)

Put them on your hands, run around in the hot sun flapping your arms and making a  CAW, CAW, sound!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Put them in a large ziplock with bleach and water mixture and let them set for an hr,  then rinse well. You can prop them up in a strainer, or put on a pair of the cheap cotton gloves and then put them over  the cotton gloves, then slip the two of them together off you hands and stand them up in a corner. The cotton gloves will wick out the moisture quickly. After an hr, take out the cotton gloves.

I have also found that the easiest way to wash gloves is to put them on and then wash your hands well, try not to get water inside, grab a towel and dry them off while they are still on. I know it looks kinda funny, but it is alot faster and does a great job!


----------



## solar (Sep 3, 2008)

I had the same problem with mine, mold grew on the inside.  I did what Capt Dan said and soaked them in bleach water for a couple hours, then rinsed them well.  I used a hair dryer set on low heat to dry them out on the inside, only took a few minutes and they were dry.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 3, 2008)

I do all of that and then give them a shot of disinfectant spray. lysol for food contact surfaces, I use my brewing sanitizer(pretty much the same thing. Oxy clean should also kill the mold fibers that have infiltrated the suface of the inside of your gloves.

to dry, I just hang them upside down on the coat rack.

good luck.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 13, 2008)

What Dan said , 2nd part.  Forget the caw caw sounds.  I put them on and wash with hot water and dish soap.  I use a disinfectant wipe on them then rinse again.  YOu can prop them up over a towel to dry.  I often if water on inside use wifes hair dryer on them also.  Watch out for split ends though.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh man we need to wear gloves? uh oh LOL


----------



## goat (Sep 14, 2008)

I am with Shooter Rick except for the hair dryer.  Mine are insulated to help while slicing hot briskets, or while turning them on the pit.  The don't have to be too clean as no one sees all that part of the work involved.  Ha Ha!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 14, 2008)

were Americans, we waste things frivolously.  throw them away and buy new and while your at the store make sure to pick up some other supplies you have always wanted.  perhaps an extra digital therm, charcoal starter, blowtorch, you get the point.

for me its more of an excause to get new and improved and more stuff.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 14, 2008)

If you do wash them, wash them in the dishwasher, will get them a lot cleaner than in the clothes washer and disinfects them too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 17, 2008)

Captdan was right on, But DO NOT forget to do the running part,around the block would be about right! By following these directions every one in the neighborhood will be satisfied you too are as crazy as the rest of us!LOL


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

Of course, if they are the thick white ones, no cawing allowed, you have  to squeal like a seagull instead. These are rules from the national  bird flipper's society.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 17, 2008)

How about those upright shoe or boot dryers to dry? I think I have the Peet brand from cabela's.


----------

